# Unsportswoman-like Conduct Amazing video



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2009)

[yt]gNmPybFK2_o&[/yt]
Full story and better video here: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=4629837

From what I saw BYU player did initiate contact with that elbow shot, but the NM's player's reaction was uncalled for then her continuing actions were way over the line. That pony tail yank was bad and then that full elbow shot to the face near the end of the video was pretty bad too. 
Now the player is suspended indefinitely from the game... even practices and she has issued a statement of apology... more like begging to be let back in the game. 
Personally I'd have her permanently banned. One cheap shot is bad, but she did it repeatedly throughout and yes I agree with the commentators about where were the refs and coaches throughout... obviously the young lady had carefully timed her "attacks" to where nobody was looking or tried to make them look like accidents when they were nothing but. 
Pretty bad and kinda relates to the "How Do Real Women Fight?" thread elsewhere here on this forum. Mebbe I should've posted there instead :lol: 
Either way hopefully this will help better enforcement than just plain ole Yellow Carding. 

Thoughts?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, incredibly unsportsmanlike conduct. Sheesh! (Nice hair pull takedown, though. I though I was the last person still doing that technique.) A serious penalty is in order--season-length at least.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Wow, incredibly unsportsmanlike conduct. Sheesh! (Nice hair pull takedown, though. I though I was the last person still doing that technique.) A serious penalty is in order--season-length at least.


Season length yes for ONE infraction like that... but this lady was repeatedly being abusive... that's deserving of a lifetime ban... because it was malicious and calculated each offense.


----------



## wade (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree, talk about uncalled for, geeze...................


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2009)

You haven't seen the Italian men's teams then, makes this look totally amateur.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> You haven't seen the Italian men's teams then, makes this look totally amateur.


 It's a college team... the ARE totally amateur!   Soccer can be a fairly brutal game but you have to be a bit more subtle about is.  These fouls were just brutal, obvious and seemingly screamed disrespect for the concept of sportsmanship.  That behavior speaks to problems that this young lady has that go a bit deeper than just a bit of irritation on the field.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2009)

There's no such thing as 'amateur' when it comes to competitions I've found!
Rugby .. a game of thugs played by gentlemen
Footbal (soccer to you) ... a game of gentlemen played by thugs. A very old saying. I don't know why you imagine 'soccer' is a softer game than your football and more suitable for kids, it really isn't.


----------



## crushing (Nov 8, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> There's no such thing as 'amateur' when it comes to competitions I've found!
> Rugby .. a game of thugs played by gentlemen
> Footbal (soccer to you) ... a game of gentlemen played by thugs. A very old saying. *I don't know why you imagine 'soccer' is a softer game than your football and more suitable for kids, it really isn't.*



Probably because when watching World Cup and various Premier League soccer matches, more players feign injury than really get injured.  One moment they appear to be writhing in excruciating, maybe even career ending pain, only to run back onto the field the moment they are carried off.  I wouldn't be surprised if more injuries in soccer were the result of diving than the result of real contact between individuals.

I know it can be a rough game.  As a keeper on a youth league (U16) I broke another players leg as he was coming in on a breakaway attempting to score.  Last year my eldest son missed his junior year in high school soccer after tearing his meniscus at a pre-season soccer camp.


----------



## grydth (Nov 8, 2009)

From the looks of the video, it seems others on the same team were engaging in similar thuggish behavior, and that the refs may have lost control of the game. I understand how face to face fights can happen, but these all seemed like cheap shots from behind or on downed players.

As with the hockey and football incidents on a recent thread, this type of attack from behind has no place in any game. This woman should have been arrested and charged.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 8, 2009)

I think that activity like that should result in criminal charges. You couldn't get away with that on the street..it's not part of the sport (like boxing, MMA, etc) and I think that the local authorities should prosecute.


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone shocked by this probably didn't grow up playing hockey.  :lol:


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Google Vinnie Jones' career and see the damage he caused before he turned actor.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think what gets me is the sheer blatancy of the offenses.  I mean, come on, you can be brutal but you have to keep the rules in mind and be sneaky about it.  I think that's what gets me more than anything else.  When you get as blatant as the hair pull you've taken it outside the realm of being sneaky for the sake of getting ahead of the game and being brutish for the sake of pure mean spirited-ness.  It's the psychological thing here.  All of us train in arts that teach us to do great damage to others but we train in a certain mindset.  I don't take pleasure in hurting others... I've gotten very good at it over the years and the better I get at it the less I want to hurt someone.  This display just leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## grydth (Nov 9, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Anyone shocked by this probably didn't grow up playing hockey.  :lol:



I'm just a hockey fan, and not much in life shocks me anymore. But let's stay with hockey.....

That sport has brutality built in, and that's an integral part of the game. Watch closely and you'll see there's as much violence in front of the net as there is among NFL linemen on any given play. I don't think anybody is complaining about that.

But even in hockey, there are lines not to crossed..... actions which are dangerous, cheap and likely to injure. Fans would have cheered a stand up fight between two legendary enforcers such as Brashear and McSorley.... but when McSorley struck Brashear in the head with his stick from behind, it permanently tarnished his reputation and ended his career.

I look at the conduct here in much the same way. This woman should not only banned from the team, but arrested and charged. There just is no reason that athletes should lose their sport, their health and on occasion their lives because of acts such as this.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember that fight between Brashear and McSorely, that was the first case that I remember of a sports player facing criminal charges for what happened on the ice.  I disagreed with it then, and I disagree with it now.

The player has been suspended indefinitely, and I don't have an issue with that.  I would have an issue with her facing charges.

I do have a serious issue though, with the folks that are actually paid to make sure the athletes are playing a proper game, specifically the coaches and the referees.  The coach never pulled her off the pitch, the refs never gave her a red card.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 9, 2009)

Since when did sport grant criminal immunity? If Brashear was killed by that blow would that have changed anything? Does it have to go THAT far?


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2009)

Mutual combat, yes?


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 9, 2009)

Struck with a hockey stick=Assault with a deadly weapon..right?

Im not saying that a run of the mill hockey fight should result in arrests. And hockey has past practice and all going for it. But is it legally sanctioned? Most states need a governing body to hold boxing matches legally (with statutes exempting the sport from penal law prosecution). If it happened in the parking lot after the game someone would be in cuffs. 

That hair-pull takedown easily approaches assault (or reckless endangerment at the least) and was a blatant and intentional criminal act on an unsuspecting person IMO.

PS-All "mutual combat" means to me is that I have to arrest both parties.


----------



## grydth (Nov 9, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I remember that fight between Brashear and McSorely, that was the first case that I remember of a sports player facing criminal charges for what happened on the ice.  I disagreed with it then, and I disagree with it now.
> 
> The player has been suspended indefinitely, and I don't have an issue with that.  I would have an issue with her facing charges.
> 
> I do have a serious issue though, with the folks that are actually paid to make sure the athletes are playing a proper game, specifically the coaches and the referees.  The coach never pulled her off the pitch, the refs never gave her a red card.



I'd agree in part, but disagree in part as well. It is very clear that sports have not generally done a good job of policing themselves. Brashear himself seriously injured a NY Rangers forward during the playoffs with a cheap shot. I believe he got a 1 game suspension; the victim was out for the season. 

In my opinion any penalty for such misconduct in sports should include suspension for at least the time the victim is out.... so, end a guy's career with a cheap shot - start checking the classifieds yourself.

There should also be penalties considered against the coaches and teams, to include forfeitures of games and playoff eligibility.

But I disagree that the McSorley - Brashear incident can, in any way, be considered a "fight".  It was an armed assault with a weapon from behind.  It can be viewed on YouTube if anybody wants to see it. Marty deserved what he got, if not more.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 9, 2009)

My brother plays on an over 35 soccer league and the things he tells me are insane. Most are 50+ year old men pushing, shoving, hitting, cheap shots etc, etc. These are grown men, who have to get up and go to work in the morning?? WTF?

Being on a playing field, being in an arena, being on a pitch or a diamond does not in anyway mean the laws governing the place in which you live do not apply to you. If you slug someone in a parking lot after a game, you will be charged, why should it be any different on the 1500 square yards of turf you just walked away from?


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> . If you slug someone in a parking lot after a game, you will be charged



Maybe 

[yt]uioMWs7rmFc[/yt]


----------



## David43515 (Nov 10, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Maybe
> 
> [yt]uioMWs7rmFc[/yt]


 
In this economy.....deffinately. Hit me. It doesn`t cost me anything to file charges with the cops, and it makes a civil suit later much easier. I`m sure I can find a scum-sucking lawyer who`ll take you to court for a percentage. I`d love to own your car, or maybe garnish your wages. Even if it`s not an easily winable case you might be willing to settle to save yourselve the nusiance factor, especially if you were working at the time (or just in a uniform) and I include your boss or your company in the suit. I would have to be an absolute sleezeball to do it, but there are people who make a living out of goading you into hitting them and then sueing.

A guy I worked with got done that way years ago. Some little turd ragged him all evening and when he tried to leave the guy kept following him and giving him crap until my friend finally slugged the guy. Turns out the guy had eight different lawsuits going at the same time with different people. He did this all the time.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2009)

David43515 said:


> In this economy.....deffinately.



I take it you didn't watch the video  

No arrests for the off-the-field fight in the stands, either...hence the reason for my comment of "maybe" with an eyeroll.


----------



## harlan (Nov 10, 2009)

How did folks interprete the blow by New Mexico at around 1:15?

The girl is an animal, and either her or her coach should be barred.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 10, 2009)

The issue becomes one of being able to figure out who was fighting, who started it, who was defending themselves, etc...the typical dividing line between what is worth the effort and what is not is injury.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2009)

What I found to be even more depressing than the bad sportsmanship was the reaction in the newspaper from the students from Woonsocket High and Pawtucket Tolman High, as well as their respective police departments.

They don't see Monday's fight as the girls imitating what was going around the internet a few days before, they see it more of a barometer of the increasing fights/violence in the schools -- especially with girls.

Which...is not a good sign.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/abraham/detail?entry_id=51312



> Elizabeth Lambert is a soccer player you don't want to mess with. The 20-year old University of New Mexico soccer player was known for pulling hair (thank God I don't have hair), and throwing punches at opposing players. But this time Elizabeth Lambert's act was caught on video against BYU in the semifinals of the Mountain West Conference tournament, and now she's suspended from the team indefinitely.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2009)

harlan said:


> How did folks interprete the blow by New Mexico at around 1:15?
> 
> The girl is an animal, and either her or her coach should be barred.



I don't give the refs a bye on this either.  She didn't get penalized until some rough play after that incident. 

She's barred indefinitely from the game and may be barred for life.  

One thing she won't be able to escape is the internet....anyone googling her name (she'll be applying for jobs in 12-18 months once she graduates) will see what she did on the pitch.  That will be a cross she has to bear for a very long time.


----------

